

Learn Git one commit at a time - pablobm
http://gitready.com/

======
graywh
Duplicate of a recent post (14 days ago).

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=512421>

~~~
bprater
I hate dupes as much as you, but I missed this one the first time around, so I
guess I should stop griping!

------
bprater
What a lovely little site, it's now in my top bookmarks. Every open source app
needs a page like this.

------
0000vk
very pretty

